# Is the season on the brink?



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.brewhoop.com/2013/11/19/5121022/milwaukee-bucks-trade-draft


> At 2-7, they've faced a steady stream of injuries both minor and severe, have yet to see their projected starting lineup play a minute together, and sit last in the Eastern Conference. It's been a perfect storm for anyone hoping to see higher doses of John Henson, Nate Wolters, Khris Middleton and Giannis Antetokounmpo (note: this should be everyone), and it's exactly the kind of disjointed, injury-plagued scenario that would be needed to, ahem, maximize the Bucks' lottery prospects next June. Which is exactly what Herb Kohl doesn't want, and yet what many people who cheer for his team want at all costs.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I have heard accusations fly about tanking already. No way I'm buying that this franchise is giving up on that coveted 8th seed. I think the injuries have just bit the Bucks hard early. Rebounding and defense kind of disappears for them without LARRY SANDERS!!! manning the paint.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Knowing the Bucks, we're not giving up on the 8th seed which is frustrating to see as a fan.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

RollWithEm said:


> I have heard accusations fly about tanking already. No way I'm buying that this franchise is giving up on that coveted 8th seed. I think the injuries have just bit the Bucks hard early. Rebounding and defense kind of disappears for them without LARRY SANDERS!!! manning the paint.


That's why the injuries are so great! They're forcing us to tank despite our idiot management!!!


----------

